# off-piste gear



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

So off-piste gear includes the transceiver, the probe, the shovel, and what else??

Where do you guys buy them?
And they dont help much when I am snowboarding off piste on my own? Strangers wouldnt know even if im buried, would they?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Avalanche education and the knowledge on how to avoid them.

REI will have avalanche gear. Mountaineering shops in general carry it. Yes, you need a partner outfitted with the same to even have a shot at rescuing you. Otherwise, you just made it easier for search and rescue to find your body. Which is a nice thing to do actually. Sometimes family members have to wait for months for a buried victim to melt out of the snow to find them. Causing them pain yet again as they finally get a body to bury. 

I highly recommend taking a level I avalanche course. It is something that can be a lot of fun, one seemingly meaningless mistake can often lead to someone losing their life is the problem.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah! Buying the gear and heading into the back country would be like buying a parachute and jumping out of a plane!

Take a lesson and respect the backcountry. There's a reason I've been boarding for 20 years and still haven't ventured into the backcountry. I'll admit I'm 100% a wuss and like the avalanche controlled bowls of major resorts.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah! Buying the gear and heading into the back country would be like buying a parachute and jumping out of a plane!
> 
> Take a lesson and respect the backcountry. There's a reason I've been boarding for 20 years and still haven't ventured into the backcountry. I'll admit I'm 100% a wuss and like the avalanche controlled bowls of major resorts.


Haha, easy pow and not as dangerous but i bet that the feeling you get from slashing pow after you work hard for it must be something close to sex. Calling it. 
Im taking classes for avy, any bets how fast am i going to kill myself? 
Honestly, im taking it slow and steady. Respect for the mountain is vital.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

classes are great and will help you make your own decisions, meeting others with experience that will let you tag along is priceless. Its the small details in the backcountry that makes it all work. gear, planning, route finding, weather, technique...


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> And they dont help much when I am snowboarding off piste on my own?



Never go alone

reminded me of this nice little video

not an attack on snowolf at all. good judgement is key. When im solo im thinking on a different decision matrix. I scale back all risks, as any little mistake can create a big problem


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 on everything everyone else said (except blunted) lol. You will also need a splitboard or snowshoes, adjustable poles, and a backpack that fits everything you need.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Depends on what sort of backcountry the OP is talking about in regards to snowshoes, splitboards, and such needed. I would like to point out that for any avalanche course I have taken, you are required to show up with the requisite avalanche gear. Beacon, probe, shovel. If you are required to take a level I course before buying said gear, that would cause some problems. 

I also think it's not a bad thing that a person is wanting to buy this gear. That means they are thinking about the dangers. You have to start somewhere. I can't tell you how many people I see at places like Bert or Loveland Pass that are riding/skiing without any gear. They are also not even thinking about the dangers, just the pow. No bueno...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

blunted_nose said:


> Im taking classes for avy, any bets how fast am i going to kill myself?


I know you're joking, but that is pretty damn stupid to joke about......


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you do not need to own a beacon to do every level I class - it can be a great way to "demo" different transceivers before you decide which to buy. obviously check with your instructor first.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shred, you are right. Every class I have taken or taught, you have been required to have those items. Rentals, borrowing from friends works of course. I would be very suspect of a course where you didn't have to have that equipment in your possession. There could be classes where they provide this. I just don't know of any in Colorado that do. Which this thread is not specific to Colorado by any means.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, you wanna be practicing with what you're gonna be using. All beacons are fairly similar in operation, but you don't want to be fumbling around with your beacon trying to figure it out while you buddy is under the snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not saying that they don't. It has them at least thinking about the problem, that is all my point was. You can't cure stupid. For avalanche classes in my neck of the woods, you are expected to come prepared.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, dumb questions time. I’m scare shitless of avys and yet can’t wait to skin out...even got abunch of the level 2 gear…saw, knotted cord, snow study kit, compass, first aid kit with crazy glue and reading up on weather. Dumb questions time…in avy classes do you get to practice feeling what its like being buried or being in a tree well, practice digging and what you do once you find a buried bud….ehh ya know book and lecture knowledge is one thing but I’m one of those dumb asses that learns by doing…I want to feel what its like to be buried and dig someone out…so does that happen in a class?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ok, dumb questions time. I’m scare shitless of avys and yet can’t wait to skin out...even got abunch of the level 2 gear…saw, knotted cord, snow study kit, compass, first aid kit with crazy glue and reading up on weather. Dumb questions time…in avy classes do you get to practice feeling what its like being buried or being in a tree well, practice digging and what you do once you find a buried bud….ehh ya know book and lecture knowledge is one thing but I’m one of those dumb asses that learns by doing…I want to feel what its like to be buried and dig someone out…so does that happen in a class?


In my Level 1 class we actually didn't bury someone, but ran different drills. They were timed who can find the hidden beacon fastest, who can dig a buried pack out with beacon in it fastest, also worked together in teams to remove 8 feet of snow. They all seemed pretty helpful on what to do when it hits the fans. Also you should practice beacon drills with a partner on a regular basis.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wrath, not really sure you want to "feel" what it's like to be buried. You do want to practice locating and recovering in the most efficient manner. An Airbag would likely make the experience of being buried moot for you personally if you are using one. I should be rocking one this season. Avoiding avalanches is priority number 1, but not getting buried is the second best thing.

Also, consider that in an avalanche situation where you have to dig someone out. There are likely going to be serious injuries. I highly recommend taking a Wilderness First Aid course, at the very least make sure you know CPR. Having some skills to help stabilize, and evacuate a victim can make a huge difference. It will also help responders with their next level of care. Some people will say take a wilderness first responder course, but for the recreational user that is overkill to me. Sure if you want to go that route, do it. I would want to be more or less working in that field to make that sort of commitment. 

Finally, let's get out when I do my annual Washington trip this coming March. I didn't make it up to Baker last time. Conditions were just getting stable at the end of my trip. Plus Stevens Pass is pretty rad backcountry. Baker BC is pretty damn fun though and I'd like to get out there for a few days this season.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehh ya know book and lecture knowledge is one thing but I’m one of those dumb asses that learns by doing


this was sort of my point earlier, not to discredit class, or books. Learning from others that are experienced is important too. Watching someone apply the knowledge is a more real setting, and picking there brain about there decision making process really brought home some points mentioned in books and classes. 

It is tougher for snowboarders to meet experienced backcountry users, we dont have the long history of it as they do in skiing. At the trailhead, i'll ask others where/what they plan on skiing. Often you will talk to someone who had skied it recently. if someone is returning as you are climbing ask about what they saw, how was the snow stability. Dig little pits in areas where others pass and they will often stop and check out the snow with you, they are generally nice about it as you have done all the digging. Those old grumpy backcountry skiers are doing it for the same reason we are, while they may not be stoked to see some young bro bras tracking up there stash, if you treat them with respect they have a lot of knowledge to pass along.


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 24, 2011)

In our Level 1 class we would stop, everyone would place their probes perpendicular to the snow slope, then dig as fast as you possibly can until the probe falls over....very exhausting on the arms. I learned I'd like a longer handle.
I took a Wilderness First Responder course and learned sooo much. I feel completely ready to act if anything happens, and things already have happened (to other people nearby). A thorough class, it's a req for joining search and rescue. You learn to diagnose things and determine how serious a situation is. Treat fractures of all limbs, punctures, bleeding, sucking chest wound, all of which are possible while riding the backcountry. The best thing, the practice scenarios are realistic; they get you feeling the stress. I haven't taken a Wilderness First Aid course, so I'm not able to compare directly, but I know it's scaled down a lot.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The WFA is definitely a scaled down version of First responder. You still learn about treating all of the wounds listed. Splinting, moving people with neck and spine injuries, etc. It is a good course, and for most people, it should be more than enough to help them deal with an emergency in the backcountry. There is scenario training, and yes it was stressful. 

You also don't have to take a week or more off to do a WFA course. It's a weekend, versus the week plus you have to put in for a WFR course. That probably keeps a lot of people out from doing it. 

If you take a WFA course, you should come away with some good skills to assist you in an emergency. A WFR will be even better, by a lot. 

I love the stop and dig drills. We do a "contest" where we tell everyone to dig to the ground as fast as possible in the class. It's funny to watch how tired everyone gets. Good way to get across the point that digging someone out is hard, tiring, work.


----------

